# Info - Spanish recession



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Spain heads the fall in sales and economic activity in Europe - IN SPANISH - 6/Aug/2008


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes Chris, In my old business, the staff are now on a 5 day week!, (normally 6 days) in August!. The Spanish are here in droves but not spending money. Regards Rob


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spain Business Brief - Monday August 4 2008


----------

